# Bad, bad, bad, bad night



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Got out to the land I have bowhunted for the past 4 years tonight around 4:30 to find another vehicle parked really close to the stand I planned on hunting. I knew there was another guy that hunted the same property but he had hunted the opposite side of the property previous years. Decide to go to my stand anyways and find a guy hanging a stand about 60 yards from my ladder and about 30 yards from my trail cam. Turns out there are two guys down there hanging stands and after talking to them learned one actually hunted out of my ladder stand last night. They went on to criticize my stand placement saying he got busted by does because there wasnt enough cover around my stand. After talking to them even longer I learned the guy had hunted out of one of my different stands last year also. I stood there biting my tongue trying not to freak out on them. Who has the balls to hunt in someone elses stand? Let alone stand there and tell me i should move my stand? They were however very nice the whole time which is the only reason I didnt freak out on them. They legally have permission to hunt the land I just cant believe they would move in so close to my spots let alone use my stands. The younger man ended up shooting a doe that night of the stand close to mine. I heard him stop the doe and shoot so as darkness came I climbed out of my stand to go lend a hand dragging it out. I can't believe I did it after all that happened but i did appreciate them not messing with my trail cam and being nice the whole time. I just wonder what some people see as ethical? I know you would never catch me sitting in someone else's stand. It was a bad night to say the least and just needed to vent. :******:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You were nicer than I would have been.

Actually, after they got done jabbing you for your stand placement, and considering they hunted your stand, you should have said "well next time ill just sit in your guys stands since mine apparently suck".


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> You were nicer than I would have been.
> 
> Actually, after they got done jabbing you for your stand placement, and considering they hunted your stand, you should have said "well next time ill just sit in your guys stands since mine apparently suck".


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's funny right there!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds to me like you just made a couple new friends that if you work your cards right you can use their stands too  doubles your chances and gives you more land to hunt..


----------

